# Water filters



## acetone (Dec 21, 2009)

I currently own a Brita filter, but I read somewhere online that there's another filter called Pur, which is able to filter more toxic chemicals and metals than Brita does. However, I'm wondering what you people think: between Pur and Brita, which water filter do you think is better? Or is there a filter that is better than Pur or Brita?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 21, 2009)

We have a Pur on the kitchen faucet.  For watering houseplants, we use water filtered through the Pur.  For some cooking (potatoes, pasta) we run the Pur filtered water through a Brita.  For stuff like coffee, soup and bread baking we use Poland Springs($1 per gallon).


----------



## Alix (Dec 21, 2009)

We use a water distiller.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 21, 2009)

I use a Pur faucet model - 200 gallons per 3 stage filter.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Dec 22, 2009)

we are blessed with great tap water...i never filter it, and i refuse to pay for bottled water (scam in my eyes)

actually, i think the NY/long island area is considered to have some of the best water in the country? everyone always says that, but ive never seen anything to back it up (besides my taste buds)


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 22, 2009)

seems like what filter you decide on would depend on what is in your local water....


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 22, 2009)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> we are blessed with great tap water...i never filter it, and i refuse to pay for bottled water (scam in my eyes)
> 
> actually, i think the NY/long island area is considered to have some of the best water in the country? everyone always says that, but ive never seen anything to back it up (besides my taste buds)


There's plenty of yucky water out there-
Have freinds & relatives in Sag Harbor and Bellmore, NY and  New Bern, NC.   The water in all three areas stinks.  It's bad enough in the New Bern area to make kool aid popular.  I've toured parts of the Midwest where copper or iron negatively impacts the water quality.


----------

